# Becoming a Regular Occurance



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

This happens several times a day now. Hershey is definitely the instigator of these events. Good thing Ollie is gentle with him. I have watched very closely and when he is mouthing him, he never closes his mouth and when he chases him he really watches where he is going. Can't say the same for the little one. He can really clamp down. Poor Ollie, the patience of a Saint.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Ollie has an uncannily similar appearance to Ricky. At first glance, I would say it is Ricky in the video by his appearance and actions. Ollie is being a good big brother by teaching the little one the fine art of socialization. Good job Ollie!!!!!eace:

Ricky's Popi


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Am I seeing doble???? Dat looks like mi en de bideo. Amigo Ollie yu got two body slam dat little trouble maker too show him who is de BOSS! Oh well, I wish I was dare to play wit you two - pull a little tail, pull a little ear!

su amigo, Ricky Ricardo >


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ollie"s Mom said:


> This happens several times a day now. Hershey is definitely the instigator of these events. Good thing Ollie is gentle with him. I have watched very closely and when he is mouthing him, he never closes his mouth and when he chases him he really watches where he is going. Can't say the same for the little one. He can really clamp down. Poor Ollie, the patience of a Saint.


Cute! Kodi was very patient with Pixel too. ...TOO patient! He let her hang from his ears and even his lips at times. He's squeal in pain, but just look to us for help. Eventually, she outgrew her "puppy license" and he started objecting. He'd make a lot of noise and jump on her, but he would be very careful not to hurt her. At that point, she learned to back off. 

It has worked MUCH better with Panda. He's faster to growl and warn her off when she gets too rough, and because Pixel is still young enough to enjoy puppy play, Panda will just go and find her "big sister" and play with her when "Uncle Kodi" is too grumpy!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Looks like the brothers are becoming fast friends!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

I think Ricky would be welcomed with open arms by Ollie, he could use the rest. His beard and tail need a break also. Popi it is funny you should say that about the resemblance I thought the same thing when you posted the video of Ricky playing around the cars with his big dog friend. Karen I think Kodi and Ollie must be kindred spirits, I think he is way to patient just like Kodi. He lets this little one hang onto his tail and ride across the living room floor. His beard gets yanked and his heels get nipped. He even gets his toys stolen and he just puts up with it. I hope he takes a hint from Kodi and stands up for himself soon. Kodi is lucky Pixel can take over.


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Ollie is a great big brother. I love the coloring of both Hersey and Ollie.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Ollie is such a good big brother.  They are just adorable together!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Thank you Lisa and Heather. I guess you can tell we are drawn to the parti boys haha.


----------



## w8in (Feb 11, 2016)

How adorable was that! Oh gosh! I love it!


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Ollie and Hershey are such a cute pair. Seeing them playing together like that is so entertaining. Love it.


----------



## Raffi'sMom (Jan 25, 2016)

They are having so much fun it makes me wish Raffi had a full time playmate.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Ollie"s Mom said:


> Popi it is funny you should say that about the resemblance I thought the same thing when you posted the video of Ricky playing around the cars with his big dog friend.


Cloned at birth, no doubt, especially since they are only 2 months apart in age!

Ricky's Popi


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Popi, you could be right, haha.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Raffi's Mom, I think you should go for it, exhaustion is doable, right, lol.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Raffi'sMom said:


> They are having so much fun it makes me wish Raffi had a full time playmate.


I agree with Ollie's mom.  I'm sure Raffi would love a little playmate. :biggrin1:


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

It looks like Ollie is having fun too.


----------



## Laurmann2000 (Sep 12, 2015)

They look like they're really getting along. Seems like so much fun with two cuties like yours.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Leo allowed Rexy much more leeway initially but as Rexy got closer to his 6 month mark Leo decided enough was enough and will put Rexy in a corner so fast he doesn't know what got him. I haven't had to interfere as yet. No blood drawn and Rexy a bit more considerate. Ali's good between brothers!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

I'm guessing at some point they lose their puppy free pass and have to tow the line. I'm thinking Leo decided Rexy was old enough to learn some manners and was going to be the one to teach him. Good for Leo, I will be fine with Ollie teaching Hershey the same.


----------



## Jacksyn (Feb 13, 2016)

That was so cute. Wish I could have two Havanese. Your's are so adorable. Love the color.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Scout is such a sweetheart... He always let Truffles have her way. Now Truffles makes it known she's the boss of the house.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

What is it with the younger ones being the more dominant. Poor Scout, is he OK with it.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Scout and Truffles do get along very well. They play and wrestle all the time. Their personalities are totally different. My friend says Truffles has attitude.  Scout is quiet and sweet. I've never heard a growl out of Scout. Truffles is high energy! I think they like each other.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Heather your two sound exactly my two. Ollie is very sweet and gentle, very laid back. I have already heard little growls out of Hershey, especially when he is attacking Ollie and wants to play. The growls are the prelude to the tail and beard pulling.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I guess Ollie and Scout realize they are older. Truffles has always growler. It's just her way to communicate... She definitely know what "let's brush you" means. She will run and growl when I pick her up. After I pick her up she will kiss me. It's so funny. She does the same thing when I say " let's brush your teeth." She takes off running and then the growl....


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Love the video!


----------



## Raffi'sMom (Jan 25, 2016)

Heather Glen and Ollie's Mom, I am considering it. Just now I found a rescue that has three Havi babies who need a home. Two are the same age as Raffi and one is a bit older but still a puppy. It is a big decision.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Wow, sounds like you are serious. It is a big decision. How old is Raffi and is Raffi trained to the point you could handle another one. It is definitely different having two, a real balancing act. Making sure Ollie isn't being forgotten and still having his routine as close to what it was as possible and spending lots of bonding time with the baby. I think if you really want to pursue it you should find out as much as you can about the puppies and if possible spend time with them to see which pup would fit your family the best. Only you can know that, but sometimes the foster people have some great insights into family dynamics and can give good advice about what to expect. Please keep us up to date on what you decide, one way or another. It is never a bad thing to want to give an orphan puppy a good home, just be really honest with yourself and you will make the right decision. Good luck.


----------



## Raffi'sMom (Jan 25, 2016)

Ollie"s Mom said:


> Wow, sounds like you are serious. It is a big decision. How old is Raffi and is Raffi trained to the point you could handle another one. It is definitely different having two, a real balancing act. Making sure Ollie isn't being forgotten and still having his routine as close to what it was as possible and spending lots of bonding time with the baby. I think if you really want to pursue it you should find out as much as you can about the puppies and if possible spend time with them to see which pup would fit your family the best. Only you can know that, but sometimes the foster people have some great insights into family dynamics and can give good advice about what to expect. Please keep us up to date on what you decide, one way or another. It is never a bad thing to want to give an orphan puppy a good home, just be really honest with yourself and you will make the right decision. Good luck.


Thanks for the advice. Raffi is almost five months. He is potty trained and doing well with most commands in the house. I need to work on them outside some. I live alone but have family close. Raffi LOVES time with other dogs. There are a few he sees on walks and plays with. He absolutely is beside him self when Bailey the Pomeranian comes by on his walk. He also loves to go see Bella who is my sister's Yorkie and Moxie the Labrador. If I ask him if he wants to go see Bella he just goes crazy! I have tried to have him around several dogs and various sizes from Bella who is just over three pounds to an Irish Wolf Hound. I know he would love a full time playmate. I am so thankful for all the help I have found here. I had never trained a dog and don't think I would have been nearly as successful without this forum.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

I know if Leo could talk he would say "thank you Mom for bringing Rexy home for me to play with". This is in spite of the heavy duty puppy play that Leo sometimes needs to temper. Adding another one is more work and during the puppy time it's a LOT more work but their puppy time goes by quickly. By the time the younger one is a year old it will be easier and by the time he/she is 2 you'll be set for many years of happy dog love! That said make sure you are comfortable with the extra grooming and expense of 2 dogs over one. One caution about the rescue puppies is that if puppies haven't been raised in an environment where they have been kept clean it can make house training more challenging.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I agree with Puck's... Scout loves having Truffles around now, but there was a big adjustment period. That first year was a lot of work!


----------



## JoJo's Grayt (Dec 10, 2015)

My chocolate lab does this with JoJo and yes JoJo has such a puppy bite I do feel sorry for the lab. Bella, the lab, slobbers all over JoJo without biting down that sometimes JoJo is soaking. Quite scared me the first time I witnessed it. Bless Bella b/c now she just lets JoJo bite wherever she wants.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

It really is a lot of work and this little one is not the sleeper Ollie was so I am running on an hour less sleep every night which is tiring. I just keep saying to myself it will be worth it in a very short period of time. The puppy stage is so cute, but so demanding I love it, but I will be glad to see Hershey mature and get into the family routine more. I look at Ollie and think yep, he used to be that naughty little hairball and now he is a great dog, no trouble at all and little Hershey will be that too with patience love and teaching.


----------



## Pfellows (Dec 22, 2015)

So adorable


----------

